# Weathered Deck Options



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Never painted/stained a deck before. I have a deck that needs some to be painted or stained. Its approx. 12 years old. Its solid, but well weathered. I'd like to add color to complement the house. I am a SW fan, but would consider products from other well known brands (BM, P&L, etc.).

Can a deck be painted just like an exterior, with exterior paint, or isn't it that easy?

TIA.

steve


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve,

Get rid of the gray and grime first with a two step cleaning process (sodium percarbonate based cleaner followed by pH balancing brightener). Let it dry and apply a semi-transparent, penetrating oil based (tinted) sealer. This will be easiest for you to maintain and accent the wood most like an interior stain. Under no circumstances should you ever use exterior paint on a deck. If you have to have a solid color (no grain showing) use a solid stain. Think hard about using a solid stain. Once you do it, you cannot go back. Paints and solid stains are prone to peel and they are next to impossible to remove.


----------



## dvon104 (Jun 23, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Steve,
> 
> Get rid of the gray and grime first with a two step cleaning process (sodium percarbonate based cleaner followed by pH balancing brightener). Let it dry and apply a semi-transparent, penetrating oil based (tinted) sealer. This will be easiest for you to maintain and accent the wood most like an interior stain. Under no circumstances should you ever use exterior paint on a deck. If you have to have a solid color (no grain showing) use a solid stain. Think hard about using a solid stain. Once you do it, you cannot go back. Paints and solid stains are prone to peel and they are next to impossible to remove.


Ken ..answer me a ?...to settle a disagreement between me and my Dad...guy at big box tells him to pressure wash deck....let dry out for 3-5 days.....use insecticide sprayer and saturate deck with Thompsons...let that sit for about a day (100 degrees here )..then stain deck with this Behr deck protector product...
Can the Stain penetrate the deck with Thompsons on deck ?..I told him I do not think so ...Whats your opinion ?...will it work...or is the trying to sell my dad ...alot of x-tra stuff he doe not need?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

No the stain will not penetrate if the sealer has already sealed. And I wouldn't trust anyone who recommends two of the worst products on the market. These stains are designed to be used on their own, no in combination with other sealers.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

dvon104 said:


> Ken ..answer me a ?...to settle a disagreement between me and my Dad...guy at big box tells him to pressure wash deck....let dry out for 3-5 days.....use insecticide sprayer and saturate deck with Thompsons...let that sit for about a day (100 degrees here )..then stain deck with this Behr deck protector product...
> Can the Stain penetrate the deck with Thompsons on deck ?..I told him I do not think so ...Whats your opinion ?...will it work...or is the trying to sell my dad ...alot of x-tra stuff he doe not need?


NO! Definitely do not use either product. Thompsons is all marketing - doesn't have any "Bridging" capabilities, so in periods of intense heat and cool, the molecules break apart and you lose waterproffing capabilities quickly. I learned that from a retired architectural engineer who studied them from a chemical basis.

Never use a waterproffer and then a stain- it will never hold up or dry properly...

There's a reason this guy works as a stock clerk....sorry to say, but most of them don't know anything about the trades...

Bay Area PAinting Company


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

dvon104 said:


> ...guy at big box tells him to....


Thats usually a relatively good signal that anything following is probably wrong. 

And my heart rate jumps whenever someone mentions behr products on a deck, so spare me the worry and dont let him purchase behr

As for whether it will penetrate with the thompsons lathered on there, its highly unlikely. Sounds like he is recommending some kind of sealer/stain, which is something from back in the day when there was actually a difference. Chances are all your dad is going to end up with is a peeling flaking mess in 6 months.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

dvon104 said:


> ...guy at big box tells him to pressure wash deck....let dry out for 3-5 days.....use insecticide sprayer and saturate deck with Thompsons...let that sit for about a day (100 degrees here )..then stain deck with this Behr deck protector product...
> Can the Stain penetrate the deck with Thompsons on deck ?..I told him I do not think so ...Whats your opinion ?...will it work..



*#1) Never, ever, get painting advice from a guy at Home Depot...EVER
#2) Thompsons is crap
#3) Behr is crap

*

I'm not kidding, joking, or exaggerating in any way shape or form
Both go on like crap, look like crap, and last like crap (about 6 months)
At least the Thompsons won't end up a peeling flaky mess that turns to gummy goo and can't be stripped off in 6 months



dvon104 said:


> ...or is the trying to sell my dad ...alot of x-tra stuff he doe not need?


He is trying to sell whatever his idiot boss told him too
Of course, last week his boss was in charge of the flower dept., and he was working in appliances

No, it's not going to work
It's bad advice...real bad...

*Get Thee To A Paint Store
*
That's a *Paint Store*
Not a paint dept.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

steve-in-kville said:


> Can a deck be painted just like an exterior, with exterior paint, or isn't it that easy?


Sort of...it can be solid stained (looks like paint) w/o too much prep
If you want a semi- or transparent, it'll be more work

But don't use paint...or Behr


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

If they insist on a solid stain on a deck then i offer no warranty. I have never seen a solid stain on a deck that lasted more then a year.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'm gonna consult with my SW rep about this. Sounds to me that the solid stains are the way to fly. At least if I want to compliment the exterior of the house.

steve


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I've had Sikkens Rubold DEK hold up well, it's tough on decks out here


----------

